# Good Luck Aweeze 27/11



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Aweeze

I just wanted to send u this message

I am thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow for seeing your consultant

and of course starting Down reg for ur next Egg Share Cycle

I am sure others will join me in wishing u all the luck in the world

All my love    and   

Love Emxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK LOU!!!!!

Will be thinking of you hun *

  ​


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Good Luck Lou Hun ! ~ hope all goes well for you ~ thinking of you  

Love Sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Lou!!!! 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK LOU.....HOPE EVERYTHING GOES BRILL FOR YOU HUN...
LUV RUTH XX


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck lou - hope it all goes well

ritz.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lou

lots of    for your treatment 

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun, everything crossed for you!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

*Good Luck
LOU ​*
Will be thinking of you tomorrow 


Lots of Love 
Looby 
xxxx​


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Good luck hunny bun. ​
              ​              ​              ​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lou hun.

 all goes to plan tomorrow! 

Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK[/fly]

 ive got everything crossed for you hun 

and lots of positive thoughts coming your way
        

loadsa love n stuff, maz xxx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw I just seen this!!!

Anyway, GOOD LUCK LOU

love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Lou

Good Luck hun    

Alexia x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

How did it go lou ??

xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Wel, I'm back with needles, drugs and sharps bucket - full steam ahead  and keeping fingers crossed that prednisolone might make a difference this time  

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

lou

fantastic news honey

So pleased for you hope that the prednisolone does make the huge difference this time around

May it prove to be 3rd time lucky

      
        
      
      
      
      
      

love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lou glad the appointment went well and good luck with the DR

Kate xx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

good luck hunny
love shelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun, keeping it all crossed for you. Its your turn now. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Me too, well done.  Good luck with this tx.    

Alexia


----------

